# DCEM card for my kid



## Sakthi1988 (3 mo ago)

Dear forum members,
I am working in France since last November. I hold passport talent residence permit and my wife have residence permit (spousal category). We hold Indian passport and had applied for DCEM card for our son (he is 3 year old ). We had to travel to India in July 2022 for an emergency and now when we wanted to bring our son (he holds Indian passport) back to France we were denied entry in boarding in India as he doesn't hold the DCEM card.

We also tried applying visa retour for my son from the french embassy in india but it was rejected saying that my son doesn't have rights to stay. We submitted our residence permit copies, his school admission document, his attestation rights from social security but nothing helped.

I am thinking of the following as next steps 
1. Appeal to the french consulate in india on the visa refusal 
2. Contact the local prefecture to get a temporary letter approving my son s re entry to france 

Could you provide any recommendations on this situation? 

I appreciate your help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you asked at the prefecture about the status of your application for the DCEM for your son? I note that Service Public notes that, if you have no response from the prefecture after 2 months, it means your application was rejected. Were you perhaps still in India when that 2 month deadline came up and thus you missed whatever notice you may have received from the prefecture?

Where is your son now? Ultimately your best course of action is probably through the prefecture (at least to start). But I suspect one or the other parent will be expected to accompany your son through the process. First of all, though, you need to find out what happened with the original DCEM application - that may give you some idea where the problem is.


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

If you do not have the DCEM, the prefecture can do nothing, you have to apply for a return visa.
I wonder why it was denied, with passeport talent you have the right to bring your family with you.. you should submit the visa long sejour that your son had to enter France in the first place plus all other supporting documents (which you apparently did) ... 
Even if you submitted a new DCEM request and it was accepted, you will never be able to use it as the child must be there at the point of receiving the document (which by the way changed from a card to a normal paper if you are using the online system !) ... but without the child you will never be handed the document.

you have to go through the consulat again as they are the only way to get your son back through return visa, make sure to choose a return visa not any other type because I was told the return visa is never the decision of the consulat but they contact the prefecture for the decision ...

good luck


----------



## Sakthi1988 (3 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Have you asked at the prefecture about the status of your application for the DCEM for your son? I note that Service Public notes that, if you have no response from the prefecture after 2 months, it means your application was rejected. Were you perhaps still in India when that 2 month deadline came up and thus you missed whatever notice you may have received from the prefecture? Where is your son now? Ultimately your best course of action is probably through the prefecture (at least to start). But I suspect one or the other parent will be expected to accompany your son through the process. First of all, though, you need to find out what happened with the original DCEM application - that may give you some idea where the problem is.


 Thanks for your reply. I checked at the prefecture on the original DCEM application. Apparently, we had an appointment on Sept 6 to collect his DCEM but we missed it as we were in India My son is in India now


----------



## Sakthi1988 (3 mo ago)

mohsel said:


> If you do not have the DCEM, the prefecture can do nothing, you have to apply for a return visa.
> I wonder why it was denied, with passeport talent you have the right to bring your family with you.. you should submit the visa long sejour that your son had to enter France in the first place plus all other supporting documents (which you apparently did) ...
> Even if you submitted a new DCEM request and it was accepted, you will never be able to use it as the child must be there at the point of receiving the document (which by the way changed from a card to a normal paper if you are using the online system !) ... but without the child you will never be handed the document.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I really wonder why the consulate rejected his application as we submitted all the documents we had as proof 
The processing time for a return visa was 2.5 months. I am thinking to appeal the refusal decision in this case.


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

well, if your DCEM is approved, you should contact the prefecture, explain the situation and ask for any supporting document for the consulat to issue a return visa ... 
Or may be the document that DCEM is ready to be collected can help to prove that for the consulat


----------



## Sakthi1988 (3 mo ago)

mohsel said:


> well, if your DCEM is approved, you should contact the prefecture, explain the situation and ask for any supporting document for the consulat to issue a return visa ...
> Or may be the document that DCEM is ready to be collected can help to prove that for the consulat


Thanks again for your reply. 
I will contact the prefecture for a supporting document. (We had actually submitted the appointment confirmation email from Prefecture to the consulate, but it was not accepted)


----------

